# whisker bisket's and quick spin arrow fletchings



## PAwoodsman (Jan 10, 2006)

I am lookin at investing in a whisker bisket arrow rest and quick spin arrow fletchings...can anyone out there who has either of these products let me know how they like em and if there are any down-sides to either of them

thanks in advance
:beer:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i have shot the bisket for about 5 years now... GREAT for treestands, and the only complaint i have is if they are not adjusted right, they can cause the arrow to squeak as you draw... but it is easy to adjust and fix that... also, i shoot feathers, and it frays the feathers pretty quick, but vanes work pretty good...

:sniper:


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

I would not recommend using quick spins with your whisker biscuit. I do love the rest but usually shoot sraight or offset fletching. My buddy shoots helical feathers and has no problem with his either. Good luck.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

JB,
I'm wondering why not use quickspins with a whisker bisquit? Is there something that doesn't jive or do you feel they are not necessary?

I have shot a WB for 5 years and wouldn't trade it. It is almost fullproof. I have been thinking of the quickspins also so please post to help us out.

Thanks


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

Well *MY* exsperiance with the quick spins was not so good. I usally got eratic flight with them (with whisker). I love them with my drop away rest. For the whisker I hunt with mine all the time and love it also. Tornaments is where I use my drop away with quick spins.


----------



## PAwoodsman (Jan 10, 2006)

so the wisker bisket is a good investment, but you fellas are sayin that the quick spin arrow feltchings are not going to hold a good pattern with it?

I will keep that in mind, thanks


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

wb are good rests. now for the QS. first i dont like them, they cause to much drag as they spin the arrow, the todays bows and the ability to tune them so well they are not needed. if you cant get your arrows to fly go to the eastonarchery website and download the tuning guide. by causing this drag the arrow will lose speed faster than with normal fletchings. now shootin the QS through the WB is a whole different ball game. the lil wings on the edges will catch on the WB and after a few shots the fletching should start to rip off from my experience.

mark


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

Dogdigger is rite on.If you want to shoot vains try the 2.5" blazers,they are lighter than feathers and stabilise broadheads, and fild points very well.
Put a dab of glue in front and back of fletching to keep them from riping off.pan.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

The quickspins are great with open rests. They do help to stabalize your arrow. The WB is a very good rest. I've been shooting one since they came out. The problem with combining the 2 is the QS fletches will grab the wiskers as it passes through and cause eratic arrow flight. If you're happy with hitting a paper plate at 20 yards you will be ok, but if you're trying to hit a quarter size 12 spot that set-up will be unacceptable.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

WB or QS's but *DON'T* mix them the weight on the vane drags the whisker and stretch the vanes. Talk about getting good waves. I tried last year and got about 3-5 shot per arrow before the vanes were too warped to shoot with any consistancy.


----------

